# Sing to me ,my Valentine



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

That is a great idea, Dave!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I am frightened.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> I am frightened.


That as my response. I vote for roses.

(I get LIVE puppy kisses any time I want them!:biggrin1


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

this video went on long enough to give me the creeps.
I'm not quite sure I want to hear Henry's "voice". :flypig:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

gelbergirl said:


> this video went on long enough to give me the creeps.
> I'm not quite sure I want to hear Henry's "voice". :flypig:


ound: it would be a better alternative than barking. LOL


----------

